# The import javax.vecmath cannot be resolved



## TJava (12. Dez 2010)

The import javax.vecmath cannot be resolved

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt

Ich möchte eine Liste erstellen
LinkedList<Point3d> X3DOut.punkte = new LinkedList<Point3d>();
Es wird nur das Point3d nicht erkannt.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Dez 2010)

Das ist Bestandteil der Java3D API(https://java3d.dev.java.net/) bzw. Vecmath API (https://vecmath.dev.java.net/) und nicht des normalen JDK`s...
Musst also bei dir einfügen


----------



## TJava (12. Dez 2010)

Danke!


----------

